# mariadb104-server downgrade possible?



## olafz (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello,

I have upgraded the databases/mariadb104-server package today. Result: mysqld(8) is not starting anymore, and I cannot find anything in the logs.

This is a well known problem to me, I first experienced it with this version built from ports. So my question is: can I downgrade to databases/mariadb103-server?


----------



## olafz (Jun 18, 2020)

I have found out what happened. Something removed /var/run/mysql entirely. 
No problem, I have then set `disable_unix_socket` in my.cnf. Result:


```
2020-06-18 15:14:54 0 [Note] Plugin 'FEEDBACK' is disabled.
2020-06-18 15:14:54 0 [Note] InnoDB: Loading buffer pool(s) from /var/db/mysql/ib_buffer_pool
2020-06-18 15:14:54 0 [Note] Plugin 'unix_socket' is disabled.
2020-06-18 15:14:54 0 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '127.0.0.1'.
2020-06-18 15:14:55 0 [Note] InnoDB: Buffer pool(s) load completed at 200618 15:14:55
2020-06-18 15:14:55 0 [Note] Reading of all Master_info entries succeeded
2020-06-18 15:14:55 0 [Note] Added new Master_info '' to hash table
2020-06-18 15:14:55 0 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: ready for connections.
Version: '10.4.13-MariaDB'  socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock'  port: 3306  FreeBSD Ports
```

A socket is still created!  And in /tmp this is a security risk, of course. So I have re-enabled the socket in /var/run/mysql although I do not use it.

But www/nextcloud still did not work although I could connect to localhost:3306. In nextcloud's config.php I had to switch to unix socket:

```
'dbhost' => 'localhost:/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock'
```

That's all very strange. Of course my trust in the `pkg` tool has been lowered a lot now. And I really would like to know what had happened.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Jun 19, 2020)

Did you see the notice in UPDATING? Quoted here for your convenience:



> AFFECTS: users of databases/mariadb104-client, databases/mariadb104-server
> AUTHOR: brnrd@FreeBSD.org
> 
> The ports now add sample configuration files to /usr/local/etc/mysql. You must merge your client configation with the conf.d/client.cnf and your server configuration with conf.d/server.cnf.



There is still a bug where it doesn't generate /var/run/mysql (With mysql:mysql user:group) during install which it sounds like you ran into, but I would check and merge your my.cnf info conf.d/server.cnf or conf.d/client.cnf as appropriate.


----------

